# Winter Kill !



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

A client brought in two black wolves he trapped and an elk he shot and wanted them all in one mount so we did a wolf kill scene.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! That is great!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that looks great.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome !!!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

that looks really nice!


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow that looks great. That's something I would in my house. Great job.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks great!.....from the angle of the photo, it looks like that elk's one antler is going through the standing wolf's head.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

It is great.......neat coloration......


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

...one more thought...maybe some pink blood coloration in the snow.....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Great looking mount!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

the snow base looks a little goofy. maybe a snow topped rock or log or two in there.


----------



## Shed_Hunter86 (Jun 4, 2011)

sweet


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, you don't see that mount everyday! Well done!!


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Everything looks awesome except for the base.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool


----------



## gobblr addict (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome! I do like that!


----------

